# Efficiency of Truma 6E Combi Boiler



## Bacchus

I'm not sure my truma boiler is working properly. In use I notice that the flu gets very hot as does the flu gases. These seem to be far hotter than the warm air coming from the vents inside the motohome. It seems to be very inefficient to me. The motorhome is brand new and obviously I have not used the heating in winter but I have doubts about whether it would cope. Has anyone experienced this or is it my imagination. I've run it flat out on a mild night with the thermostat set at max and it should be sweltering but it isn't. If I set it to combined heat and electric then you do get a hot blast!! Your views would be appreciated.


----------



## Rapide561

*Truma*

Hi

I have the same boiler as you describe. I am currently on electrical operation only at 1800 watts and all is well. I have been running the heating on the thermostat 24/7 since I collected the van last week.

The boiler is located towards the rear of the motorhome and has six outlets - one in the garage, one in the loo and four in the main hab area.

It does get a lot hotter on gas only or gas and electric together, but even on Tuesday and Wednesday night when it was quite cold outside - and I had no external screen covers on - the motorhome was very snug indeed.

I know it sounds silly, but are you definitely on the 1800 watt setting and not the 900 setting?

Regards

Russell


----------



## Bacchus

Yes, it's set to max power. I don't get much of an air flow from the vents even on gas it doesn't seem to shift that much air but on electric only it's pathetic. What's yours like? :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

If you put it on gas and set the termostat to the hottest setting it will take a few minutes to warm up and then the fan speed gets faster and you will be too hot very quick. In mine it sounds like a 747 on take of when it is on full until the van warms through.

Are you sure you have left it long enough to give full heat? On electric it is no where near as hot, but warm enough on the No2 setting most of the time.

Richard...


----------



## Bacchus

yes it does sound like a 747 on gas - good description but I don't get the expected blast from vents even on gas. If you really want to warm/burn your fingers you need to hold them over the flu - now thats hot. With it set to electric I managed to get an increase in the internal temp of about 2 degrees in 2 hours with an external temp of about 14C. On electric the barely warm air only just makes it out of the vents I'm beginging to think that one of the electric heating elements has gone west


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Bacchus! Sorry to hear of your troubles.

2 degrees in 2 hours? Not what I'd expect. Our Coral, 23' long, look at the avatar, warms up so quickly, even on electric 900W. 

If it were my problem, I'd be wanting it checked. But please remember that fan speeds are controlled automatically, unlike predecessors with fixed speed. When my fan cuts in at 747 speed, it would burn the fingers!! then it settles to a quiet hum. Isn't that the idea?

Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## Bacchus

Had the offending boiler checked out today and yes it is working fine. Basically I was told to stick to gas as these boilers were not good on electric for heating purposes - though fine for hot water. So I'll stick with my little fan heater if I'm on electric hook up. This boiler seems to me to be a step backwards in efficiency terms - so much for progress and innovation


----------



## Rapide561

*Truma*

Hi

Just a thought......

Another member phoned me recently re his boiler - it turned out the thermostat was removed and refitted in a different location within the van.

I cannot understand how the new type of boiler can be better or worse than the previous one, given the power is still 1800 watts on electric.

I am currently using a new Truma E and at present all is well. The amount of hot air on electric only does seem less at some outlets than in the previous van (C 6002 EH model boiler), but the boiler is located to the rear of the motorhome, whereas in the previous van, the boiler was more central.

Keep us posted though and I will do the same.

Russell


----------



## mattr

hi all,
yes as Russell said i had some issues with my boiler which was all checked and said to be working fine, on further investigation they discovered that the panel that the thermostat was fitted into had a heating pipe running under the false floor, and therefore giving a false reading, the thermostat has now been re sited elsewhere and the heating is working fab


----------



## majo

I also suffered poor heating from this model. Eventually I returned to Truma at Foston in Derbyshire. 
On initial inspection the location of the thermostat was considered to be the problem. However after about an hours wait in their imaculate staff restaurant, I was recalled to the worshop and asked to enter my M/H, it could only be described as "like a sauna" The displayed temp on the control panel showed 29c, and an independant digital therm sitting on a seat back showed 30c.
The problem turned out to be the ducting never having been connected to the base of the boiler, consequently heat poured freely into the cupboard housing the boiler, and tripping the thermostat that was sited in the side wall of the same cupboard.
This may or may not be your problem, but a visit to Truma may solve your difficulties


----------



## Rapide561

*Truma*

Hi Majo

Is your boiler under the kitchen sink, or towards the rear of the motorhome?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## majo

Hi Russell
Yes its under the kitchen sink, immediately to your right as you enter van same as your old one I think
majo


----------



## Bacchus

My boiler is under the bed at the rear of the motorhome. I suspect that the poor performance is in part due to the resistance in all the mass of ducting used to circulate the heated air. On gas it's operating at a higher temperature output and the air coming out of the duct is very hot indeed. Perhaps the fan used to circulate the hot air simply is not up to the job. Perhaps if I close some of the vents I might improve things a bit and perhaps not!! Will try.


----------



## NicknClair

Have spoke to someone recently with their Adria and have commented about the heating efficiency and had some feedback from an engineer whom said that they have far too many outlets for their Coral 660. They had a total of 9 placed in silly areas where 5 would have been sufficient!. Since then, they have removed the unit and had Webasto fitted instead, as they are finding the unit to be a bit thirsty on Gas and are off to areas where getting gas refills will not be easy, but diesel is readily available.


----------



## Bacchus

My problem is now officially a nightmare. I heated the Adria up on gas to 21C - perfect. Switched over to electric (2KW) and the temp dropped. The outside temp is an absolutely arctic 15C - as I write people are walking about in snow shoes and one of the local cats is frozen to the pavement, mouth locked in a frozen meow. Pardon me dear reader if I'm tempted to say the odd "Oh Gosh" or even an "oh dear me" In fact, I think the heating (on electric) is worse since I'd taken it to the dealer. Are Truma fairly approachable by members of the motorhoming fraternity whose dealers have failed to resolve problems with their heating arrangements? I suppose my family could crowd around me as I light matches one at a time - the increase in heat would be noticeable I can assure you!! I think this calls for an Oh Gosh - don't you??

Serously are Truma approachable?


----------



## Rapide561

*Truma*

Hi

Well here is a link for Truma - www.trumauk.com - but I am not sure if you can ust waltz in there or what.

Regards and keep us posted.

Russell


----------



## majo

Hi 
Unfortunatly you cannot just Waltz into Truma. I had to wait about 2 weeks for them to look at my 669, but I feel the level of service and end result was worth it.
Remember these are the people that build these heater/boilers and know the capabilities and optimum installation blueprints.
Iwas also informed by them, that this model of boiler was designed for use whilst on the move, provided a rupture protected regulator was installed. The vehicle must also be homolagated during build (I'm still waiting for Swift to explain what this involves)


----------



## Rapide561

*Homolgated*

What the dickins does homolgated mean?

I know my van has the Secumtion regulator on it - so that permits its' use on the move.

Russell

Edit - forgot to ask Majo - is your boiler the Truma C6002 EH or the Combi 6? (The former has a thermostat dial numbered from 1 to 9, the latter has a thermostat dial numbered 1 to 5)


----------



## Bacchus

I think homologated means that a paricular installation meets approved standards eg a British Standard or an ISO(European Standard)


----------



## COLIN_TEC580

*Truma 6E Combi Boiler*

Hi i have one and from what you describe it is defiantly not working correctly

temp out side 11 temp in van on electric only 21

have you got the control dials set correctly ?????????

the instructions are not very clear

for gas and electric turn both dials clock wise as far as they will go and set temp to dial to 9

you will here the gas light then in 3/4 mins the fan speed should increase

and you will be lovely and warm


----------



## 1946

We once had a problem with a new Truma boiler and rang Truma UK direct on their service number (0) 1283 586020 and they were ever so helpful. They looked up a dealer in my area, I rang them, made and appointment and problem was solved under warranty.
Job done  

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

